# Solved: Garry's Mod: hl2.exe - Applictaion Error



## TainTain (Jun 25, 2007)

whenever i run garrys mod, this error pops up:

Garry's Mod: hl2.exe - Applictaion Error

The instruction at "0x0001030f" referenced memory at "00xa142f72". The memory could not be "written".

Click on OK to terminate the program

what do i do??


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

What OS are you on? Is it Garry's Mod 9 (the free one) or the newest version? Does it happen directly after launching the game?


----------



## TainTain (Jun 25, 2007)

its the newest one, ran from steam... and it happens during the first loading screen, before any menus appear


----------



## FFS111 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm, i got the same error this morning =/ And yesterday i played it fine... Im guessing its something to do with an update or something.
I also use the new one on steam.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Flickerz (Jun 12, 2008)

Omg i havent played that in a bit and i went on it in the morning and i got just the same error hl2.exe.... And i have been on many sites and seen everyone talking about it but no one knows how to get rid of it i think it is the update because there is no other reason and i guess we will have to wait for our time to the next update... lol sorry if nothing i said helped but im just going to sit back play CSS and wait for the new update


----------



## SomeChrisGuy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, I just got it there and then I done the update. It still isn't working...
This is annoying because it was working the other day!! But now its not! Please give some more suggestions because i really want to play it!


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Heh, I haven't played that game in a while. It's happening to me too. Let's try to find out if it is happening with everyone or just certain computer configurations. What OS are you on, are you on 32 or 64-bit, what programs do you have installed, and what is your hardware configuration? I'm on Vista 32-bit and I'm having the same exact problem as you guys. If anyone is not getting this error, please post your computer configuration including all the stuff I said above. All my other computer information is in my profile and I attached a list of installed programs below.


----------



## trendbreakr (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I was able to play it two days ago but today it gave me the error.
I launch GMod 10, it opens up the window with the loading screen, and before it gets to the menu it freezes saying "hl2.exe has stopped working". I'm using windows vista but I don't think that's the problem because I just played it without any problems a couple days ago.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anything can be the problem considering how it's happening to tons of people. It could also be a Steam client update causing this, but we won't know for sure until we have more information.


----------



## Flickerz (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm Well i was looking and it seems to be going on with the more people that have vista, windows XP pro, Windows XP Home. Just them sort of things really. 

PS.. Im not really good with computers so i will be one of the people that might not find out because of the lack of computer skills lol

Flickerz


----------



## trendbreakr (Jun 12, 2008)

The Garry's Mod website realised this error and sent an update to Valve.(http://garrysmod.com/)

If you try to play it again I think it'll download the update and be ready to play.


----------



## Flickerz (Jun 12, 2008)

o thanks kool


----------

